# Buttons!



## Buttons&Cleo (Mar 15, 2015)

Meet the lovely Buttons, the more confident of our two new cats! She's still pretty skittish, but not nearly so much as her sister, who I can't yet take a photo of. They are three years old, and their Mum was a feral cat.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

She definitely is lovely! How did she come by the name "Buttons" (which is a cute name, BTW)?


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Buttons looks pretty relaxed soaking up the sun


----------



## Buttons&Cleo (Mar 15, 2015)

She loves the sun! In fact, she's a real heat-seeker. So far, the only time she's sat on my lap has been when I've just had a hot bath.  

'Buttons' was the name she came with and I'm not quite sure where it came from. She doesn't have a buttony pattern that I can see. But she is super-cute and we're really enjoying getting to know her.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Maybe it came from the expression "Cute as a button"?


----------



## Buttons&Cleo (Mar 15, 2015)

Seems likely MsPepper! Cleo, her sister, came to us with the name Piddles, so let's hope there's no good explanation for that one!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is a beautiful cat. That is a lovely picture of her in the sunlight with those buildings I the background. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Buttons&Cleo (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you, Jetlaya67! You are all so friendly and nice!


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice looking cat Im glad they found a good home with you


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Buttons is beautiful! She looks so content lounging in the sun.


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

Pretty girl!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh she's lovely! I love pictures of kitties soaking up the sun. 

Can't wait to see pics of her skittish sister (Piddles! yep, definitely needed a new name!)when she decides to come out and play!


----------



## Buttons&Cleo (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi spirite! Well, her skittish sister is now called Cleo, and she's the terrified tabby you've been giving me some advice about over on the other thread I started. They don't look at all alike!


----------

